# The Nines



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

Where is “The Nines” Choctawhatchee River, Freeport, FL


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

googled.
http://www.newsherald.com/sports/river-42917-lake-good.html


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

if you looking for good brim fishing you should hit smokehouse


----------



## JerrySchauer (Aug 11, 2011)

We were looking at kayak fishing the Nines (I figure it's the 9 lanes the river dumps out, well I technically count 8 now but it may have been 9 in the past when it was named :001_huh We looked at that area this past weekend but just could not find a place to put in...we weren't ready to paddle East from the bridge locations against the Northeast winds we had. We ended up in LaGrange Bayou which turned out pretty good for us.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

It you can find otter creek or pine log you need to start up there I like to try yak fishing I been doing a Lot of blue water deep water jigging


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

To get to the Nines launch at Bozemans off hwy 3280 and go upstream about 3/4 mile or so you are there. Last time I was there about 4 or 5 weeks ago water was so low you could not get very far into the swamp from the river in a Jon boat. A yak would have worked much better.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Lastcase: That's a good article from the News. Have not seen it before. Writer knew what he was writing about.


----------

